# My favorite things to do on the Costa del Sol



## Jimster (Oct 9, 2009)

Again, please include these activities in as much detail and they can become part of the sticky.


----------



## Cotswolder (Oct 10, 2009)

If you have anything to add to a topic like this I will move it to the Sticky "All you need to know about SPAIN


----------

